# Did anyone see the Bonnie Hunt Show earlier this week???



## stringscamp

Elli Choi, Strings International Music Festival alumni appeared earlier this week on the Bonnie Hunt Show. She is a violin virtuoso at the age of 7. She is incredible, and so well-spoken during the interview portion of the segment. Her performance on the show was, as always, magnificent! Strings International Music Festival will be welcoming back Elli Choi for their 2009 season, which runs from June 13-26, and still has some openings available. The link to the show is below.

[URL]http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/entertainment/Kid_Genius_Play_Bonnie_Hunt_Like_Violin_San_Diego.html


----------

